# Converting Fujifilm .raf file to .dng in LR



## dovbaer (Nov 4, 2018)

I have LR Classic CC Version 7.5 with Camera Raw 10.5. I'm working on a Mac with Mojave operating system.  I just bought a new Fujifilm X-T3 camera and shot some photos raw in .raf format. LR doesn't seem to recognize them, nor does LR have any Fujifilm cameras listed in their lens conversion panel. What can I do to import .raf files


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 4, 2018)

You need to update to version 8.0 in order to get raw support for the X-T3.


----------

